# how to make cappuccino with baby gaggia twin



## alanr (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi,

How do I make cappuccino with gaggia baby twin , I have looked on YouTube and seen one guy heat his milk up in coffee cup then dispense coffee on top of milk , is this correct ?

I have bought a stainless steel jug for heating milk, so do I make coffee first then heat up milk in jug then pour into coffee cup

Thanks for your help


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

You got it, make coffee first then heat up milk in jug then pour into coffee cup

Ian


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah, the proper way is to pour the milk over the coffee, so that you incorporate the milk properly into the shot.

It also gives opportunities for latte art


----------



## alanr (Jan 18, 2012)

shrink said:


> Yeah, the proper way is to pour the milk over the coffee, so that you incorporate the milk properly into the shot.
> 
> It also gives opportunities for latte art


thanks guys


----------

